# Pigeons descended from the dinosaurs?



## TitanicWreck (Jun 12, 2003)

The new theory gaining acceptance is that birds are the closest living link to the dinosaurs, and may actually be a direct descendant.
Scales gave way to feathers, but beaks and dinosaur like feet remained unchanged..

Im looking for a book or a website that covers pigeon evolution..If anyone has suggestions where i can find info on the earliest found pigeon fossils, pigeon ancestors, etc, Id be much obliged...


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

Hi! Go to http://www.abc.net.au/science/slab/dinobird/story.htm 

and http://www.nationalgeographic.com/society/ngo/events/98/dinosaurs/index.html


----------



## twowheels (Jun 13, 2003)

Here's some more research on the subject:

Bird Evolution


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Nice links Paulette & Twowheels.
Well, TW, looks like you have some interesting reading to look forward to.
Cindy


----------



## twowheels (Jun 13, 2003)

AZWhitefeather: ??


----------

